# Die wavespur von Windows aufnehmen



## Tetsuo (13. Dezember 2001)

Kennt einer ein Tool mit dem ich alle Sounds die man hört auch in Wav´s aufnehmen kann? Also Winamp Sounds von Seiten Spielesounds alles drumhrum halt...


----------



## Whizzly (27. Februar 2002)

hi 

also is zwar n bischen blöd, aber ich hatte son prog mal aufm rechner,
jedoch keinen plan mehr wies heisst. Aber sowas gibts da bin ich sicher! Im schlimmsten fall mal n bischen suchen..... ich schau ob ichs auf blöd noch gebrannt hab dann kann ich dirs hier reinposten...
ansonsten viel glück beim suchen... 

Whizzly


----------



## Dunsti (27. Februar 2002)

die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre der bei Win mitgelieferte Audiorecoder (sndrec32.exe), da ist allerdings ne Einschränkung in der aufnehmbaren Zeit drin.
Ansonsten schau mal in der mitgelieferten Software Deiner Soundkarte (sofern da Software dabei war  )


Dunsti


----------



## propaganda X (4. Januar 2003)

yo, check

http://www.looprecorder.de

das beste was ich kenne. gab schon früher mal sowas namens streambox. die firma ist aber verklagt wurden und so mussten sie den vertrieb einstellen.


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Januar 2003)

wenn du ne creative-soundkarte hast, müßtest du normalerweise "was sie hören" als aufnahemquelle angeben können.


----------

